# How to get into #furaffinity



## Aurali (Aug 3, 2009)

The link is down, so here is how to join Fur Affinity's chat

First step is to get a client. Either something like x-chat, mIRC or a browser plugin like Chatzilla will work. Even Pidgin and Trillian have built in irc support, so Pick your favorite flavor. For mac users install Colloquy, which is also available on the iPhone Appstore.

After that, point the server towards irc.furnet.org, change the port to 6667, and pick a nick name to join up. (Mileage may vary depending on client).

After you have joined, you MUST register your name. #furaffinity requires a registered name to join. Doing so is easy though. In any furnet IRC window, type 
	
	



```
/msg nickserv register PASSWORD EMAIL
```
          where you replace password and email accordingly. 

Check your email, find the registration code, it'll be something like this 
	
	



```
/msg NickServ confirm TRGaskkr
```
 and type that in the furnet IRC window. After you are successfully registered, simply type 
	
	



```
/join #furaffinity
```
 and you will be logged in.

Next time you login, just join the server, type 
	
	



```
/msg nickserv identify PASSWORD
```
 and then join the channel as shown above.

If you add your nickname password to the "Server Password" field on your client, you will be automatically identified when you connect.

Happy Chatting!
(Did I miss anything?)


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 3, 2009)

Eli said:


> First step is to get a browser.



Nitpick, but the program is called a client, not a browser.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 3, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Nitpick, but the program is called a client, not a browser.



Durp. I know that XD thanks though <3


----------



## MechanizedVolk99 (Aug 14, 2009)

XDDD brainshutdown so then why is ther a 'chat' link on FA's main page?


----------



## Aurali (Aug 14, 2009)

The chat FA uses is a furnet irc chat. :3
The chat link was a wiki page at one time explaining everything I just said, though the server it was on had a horrible.. painful death..

This IS the official FA chat though.


----------



## MikayahFur (Sep 7, 2009)

This is pretty cool. I'll probaly go on if I'm bored.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 12, 2009)

OH WOW THANKS ELI \o.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Sep 12, 2009)

Search b4 posting next time, please

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=46

Topic about #Furaffinity made by Dragoneer himself.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 12, 2009)

CerbrusNL said:


> Search b4 posting next time, please
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=46
> 
> Topic about #Furaffinity made by Dragoneer himself.


 Since this is stickied and all, I'm pretty sure somebody is already aware of the multiple topics.

See, the issue is, 'Neer's topic was linking to some off-site info which was lost when the wiki went down. And this one is a repost of said info.


And don't tell Eli what to do >:C


----------



## Aurali (Sep 12, 2009)

CerbrusNL said:


> Search b4 posting next time, please
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=46
> 
> Topic about #Furaffinity made by Dragoneer himself.



Did you know this topic is over a month old? not the one by 'neer. but this one? and Pinkuh asked me to make it 

and either way, http://wiki.furaffinity.net/index.php?title=IRC_Chat this is back up so it doesn't matter no?


----------



## CerbrusNL (Sep 12, 2009)

Eli said:


> Did you know this topic is over a month old? not the one by 'neer. but this one? and Pinkuh asked me to make it
> 
> and either way, http://wiki.furaffinity.net/index.php?title=IRC_Chat this is back up so it doesn't matter no?


Oh, my apologies, I didn't check the date... >.<
*mumbles some rant to the guy that necro'd this thread  *


----------



## Kiszka (Sep 20, 2009)

I made a nickname, got the passcode in my email, and made a password.
I click on the irc in the topic you linked me to, put my nickname where it says Nick and put #furaffinity where it says channel.
A tab pops up that says irc.furnet.org (dead)
and in the chatroom it says
17:41panther.furnet.org***** Looking up your hostname...17:41panther.furnet.org***** Checking ident...17:41panther.furnet.org***** Found your hostname17:41panther.furnet.org***** Received identd response17:41panther.furnet.org***** You are banned from FurNet (Mibbit: Anonymous Web Gateways are not permitted on Furnet.)
and if i try to log into just the #furaffinity chatroom, a mibbit (thats the program im using to use irc's) tab pops up and asks for my password and it excepts it, but there is no one in the FA chatroom..
help?


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 20, 2009)

Mibbit's server is acting as the IRC client/proxy to you, so the fact that it's banned from Furnet means everyone trying to use it is banned.  You should download and install an IRC client for your operating system and use that to connect to IRC directly.

It also looks like, since the Furnet server refused your connection, your nick was not registered with Furnet, so you'll have to do that before you can /join #furaffinity.


----------



## Aurali (Sep 20, 2009)

yeah.. furnet doesn't like mibbit. *shrugs*


----------



## IAmFurry (Oct 10, 2009)

HAVE MY BABIES


----------



## Lil Mal (Dec 14, 2009)

How long does it usually take to get an email with the code thingy? I sighed up yesterday and still haven't get the email........


----------



## Aurali (Dec 17, 2009)

Lil Mal said:


> How long does it usually take to get an email with the code thingy? I sighed up yesterday and still haven't get the email........


should be instantaneous.


----------



## Lil Mal (Dec 20, 2009)

Aurali said:


> should be instantaneous.



>.> great here I am a week later and still to email.


----------



## Aurali (Dec 20, 2009)

if it's anything like my own site.. check your junk mail.


----------



## Lil Mal (Dec 20, 2009)

I've checked everything and there is nothing not even a log statement on my in browser mail client.


----------



## DecepticonSilent (Jan 24, 2010)

How exactly do I change the nickname away from GuestFurrySimba? I can't seem to find where I'm supposed to put my chosen name. ^^;

EDIT: Nevermind. I'm stupid. XD


----------

